# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Мужчины и женщины - что для нас секс?

## Irina

*Мужчина ради секса играет в любовь, а женщина ради любви играет в секс.* 

Как вы думаете - это действительно так? Что для вас секс - проявление любви или что-то другое?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Не правда, у меня любовь важнее секса...
Секс без любви-не настоящий секс, без любви, это просто трах(извиняюсь за слово)

----------


## Irina

*[Blood_DeMah]*, и ты думаешь, что ни один мужчина не играет в любовь ради секса? Мне кажется, что таких очень много. Умелая игра в любовь - хорошее средство получить секс от женщины.

----------


## Assol

Секс удовлетворение природных потребностей или продолжение рода кому ,что больше нравится. Настоящая любовь выше!

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> *[Blood_DeMah]*, и ты думаешь, что ни один мужчина не играет в любовь ради секса? Мне кажется, что таких очень много. Умелая игра в любовь - хорошее средство получить секс от женщины.


НУ ты права, таких очень много, но я лично не такой, я романтик... 
А такие мужчины, это просто "собаки мужского рода"

----------


## Irina

Честно говоря - я не играю ради любви в секс. Не нужна мне такая любовь, ради которой нужно играть, притворяться и т.д. Либо любовь есть - и тогда секс это приятное дополнение к ней, либо её нет.

----------


## Assol

Настоящая любовь в основном заканчивается настоящим сексом.

----------


## Irina

> Настоящая любовь в основном заканчивается настоящим сексом.


Вот это правильно. А если уж просто секс, то только ради секса, и никак не ради любви.

----------


## Assol

Цветаева М. И. - «Двое»

      В мире, где всяк
      Сгорблен и взмылен,
      Знаю - один
      Мне равносилен.

      В мире, где столь
      Многого хощем,
      Знаю - один
      Мне равномощен.

      В мире, где всё -
      Плесень и плющ,
      Знаю: один
      Ты - равносущ

      Мне.

----------

